# allgemeines zu Farben!



## BSA (25. Mai 2004)

Hey Leute!

Ich weiß nicht genau ob das Thema hier rein paast, aber wenn nicht kann es ja verschoben werden. Danke!

Also, mich würde gerne mal interessieren welche Farben zur Zeit so angesagt sind und welche Farben ihr am liebsten verwendet. Also ich meine im hinblick auf Webdesign etc. 

Ich weiß derzeit nicht in welcher Farbe ich Designen soll.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.

Würd emich freuen. 

Bis denne

BSA


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Mai 2004)

Das kommt ganz darauf an was für eine Seite du designen willst, da jede Farbe eine andere Wirkung hat. Blau/weiss zum Beispiel wirkt sehr seriös.

Ich glaube ich würde mal auf Dr. Web schauen. Da gibts sehr viele Infos über Farben und wie sie wirken 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Consti (25. Mai 2004)

Siehe auch den Thread: Welcher Stlye ist zzt Aktuell!


----------



## BSA (26. Mai 2004)

Hey!

Danke für eure Feedbacks......


----------

